# wireless remote shutters for 1Ds3



## chauncey (Mar 28, 2015)

I've purchased three of them to use with my 1Ds3...none seem to fire the shutter.
The latest is this one http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/749996-REG/Vello_RW_C2_FreeWave_Wireless_Remote_Shutter.html
In all cases, the lights on the units indicate power to the units
I shoot totally in manual mode, mostly using a 180 macro lens.

I'm beginning to think that the problem lies with the three-pin connection in the camera...is it probable?
Or might the problem be someplace else...where?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 28, 2015)

Seems likeky it's the socket. I use a hähnel wireless trigger with my 1D X, works fine.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 28, 2015)

I use various triggers on my 1DS MkIII's, from Yongnuo to Canon's own TC-80N3 and the ST-E3-RT via the SR-N3, they all work fine so I think you have a camera issue.

But did you check that the triggers work on another camera?


----------



## chauncey (Mar 28, 2015)

Don't have another camera...the pins do not appear broken.
Is there a way to check them?


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 28, 2015)

Yes.

Short the common to focus pins and the lens should focus if AF is on. If AF is on and the camera cannot attain focus it will not fire the shutter (which might be your problem if you have AF on) even when you short the shutter and common pins.

If you short the common and shutter pins it will fire the shutter, again, if AF is on only if focus is achieved. To get around the focus potential issue just turn AF off and the shutter and common pins will fire the shutter.

Don't worry about damage to the camera, shorting these pins is just closing a circuit and there is a miniscule potential across the switch.

The picture below is the PLUG, NOT THE SOCKET!!!


----------



## chauncey (Mar 28, 2015)

Update...It would not fire using the wireless remote. I was able to get it to fire only if I was in Live View camera mode...intermittently, by only using the wired base unit, and then only if I twisted the pin connection, over and over again. 

Crossing the connections as you suggested did not result in shutter firing...even when I tried crossing the camera pins directly.

There seems to be a communication problem somewhere in the contacts...right?


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 28, 2015)

chauncey said:


> Update...It would not fire using the wireless remote. I was able to get it to fire only if I was in Live View camera mode...intermittently, by only using the wired base unit, and then only if I twisted the pin connection, over and over again.
> 
> Crossing the connections as you suggested did not result in shutter firing...even when I tried crossing the camera pins directly.
> 
> There seems to be a communication problem somewhere in the contacts...right?



Right. Does the AF work when you put the focus pin to the ground pin? If not it sounds like the earth pin is faulty. You can check that by shorting between the AF pin and the rail on your hotshoe, if you run a wire between them and you still don't get AF then it sounds like you have a more serious board problem.


----------



## chauncey (Mar 29, 2015)

After more putzing around with the pins and connections, the thing seems to work perfectly.
Have no clue as to why.


----------



## Hannes (Apr 1, 2015)

chauncey said:


> After more putzing around with the pins and connections, the thing seems to work perfectly.
> Have no clue as to why.



There was probably some corrosion on the pins you have now worn away so it get proper contact again


----------

